# adrenal fatigue



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

for anyone in the know, i think with excessive eca usage and no enough rest im suffereing from AF. are there any supps that can help reduce cortisol and adrenal fatigue?

thanks


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

Go docs to have a check up and just rest up for a bit pal, be right as rain before you know it


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Cortisol cannot be reduced or removed once it has been produced, however you can suppress it from being produced in the first place.

Certain anti-depressants do this (and must not be taken alongside ephedrine), but a far simpler method is 3gms vitamin C per day


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

thanks BAMass i think a good checkup is in order to be fair.

think im gna have to go cold turkey on the eph and cut training down. im reliant on the eph to have a good work out but feel generally **** and fatigued once the kick has gone, plus it doesnt give me the buzz it used to.

ill try the vit c to thank zara

wish me luck!


----------



## Mr Q (Jul 5, 2011)

Not sure where to put this so highjacking your thread - sorry Growing Lad...

Just started a P-Mag cycle and a fairly intense (for me anyway) 4 x session per week routine. I am unbelievably tired/sleepy. I'm not sleeping well - partly I suppose this could be because I've stopped drinking alcohol whilst I'm on PHs. I know alcohol doesn't promote good/effective sleep but suddenly stopping can upset sleep patterns. Bottom line, I'm finding it difficult to conduct a normal life - and I'm only five days into my first cycle! I just feel absolutely dead tired all the time - not just tired, sleepy.

Any suggestions for a supplement I can take to combat fatigue (please don't say Douwe Egberts - I thought of that one myself!) Any suggestions of a good supplement to promote good quality sleep? I don't want prescription sleeping tablets and natural/herbal H&B/supermarket brand tablets do nothing for me. Night Nurse seems to work a bit.

Is this normal?

Suggestions very welcome!

Thanks


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Mr Q said:


> Not sure where to put this so highjacking your thread - sorry Growing Lad...
> 
> Just started a P-Mag cycle and a fairly intense (for me anyway) 4 x session per week routine. I am unbelievably tired/sleepy. I'm not sleeping well - partly I suppose this could be because I've stopped drinking alcohol whilst I'm on PHs. I know alcohol doesn't promote good/effective sleep but suddenly stopping can upset sleep patterns. Bottom line, I'm finding it difficult to conduct a normal life - and I'm only five days into my first cycle! I just feel absolutely dead tired all the time - not just tired, sleepy.
> 
> ...


Melatonin helps but can't buy it in the UK.... if you know anyone in the states though it can be bought in GNC and most big drugstores/supps shops and is very cheap there.

If night nurse works, Nytol one-a-night will work too.... NOT the herbal one (thats pish) the one you get from the pharmacist.

Other things that may also help are ZMA and GABA though I find they help me sleep more deeply rather than actually drop off in the first place. You can expect some pretty vivid dreams on them too 

Hopefully you'll find that sleeping more soundly will make you less tired through the day


----------



## Mr Q (Jul 5, 2011)

Brilliant Z-L, thanks so much for this. Four good suggestions there...

I have friends in the US who can get stuff for me. I'll look into the melatonin - I thought this was just for tanning!

Quick Google for ZMA - looks like an interesting supplement I haven't considered before. Can't see any references to its sleep inducing qualities but will research some more. Seems like it has other attractive characteristics!

Nytol - is this an OTC supplement? Is the Nytol on the shelves at supermarkets herbal or the pharmaceutical product you're talking about?

GABA - never heard of this but looks great. I'll take a trip to my local supplement shoppy tomorrow and see if I can't pick some up.

Unless there's a good reason why I shouldn't stack all of these with a PH I'll prolly do all of them. If the Nytol gets me to sleep and the GABA/ZMA helps promote deep sleep I've cracked it!

I'm trying to stay off stims whilst on cycle - saving these for PCT - but today I had two strong coffees and NOXPUMP before the gym. I needed the coffee just to get the energy to walk to the car! :sleeping: and it really helped. On Wednesday I spent 75% of my time resting between sets (sat on a treadmill and nearly fell asleep!) which is pathetic. Today I was all over the weights.

Thanks again for suggestions. :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Brilliant Z-L, thanks so much for this. Four good suggestions there...

I have friends in the US who can get stuff for me. I'll look into the melatonin - I thought this was just for tanning!

Sounds very similar mate but slightly different name.... Melatonin for sleep (tablets), Melanotan for tanning (injections) 

Quick Google for ZMA - looks like an interesting supplement I haven't considered before. Can't see any references to its sleep inducing qualities but will research some more. Seems like it has other attractive characteristics!

I get a deeper sleep and very lucid dreams on it 

Nytol - is this an OTC supplement? Is the Nytol on the shelves at supermarkets herbal or the pharmaceutical product you're talking about?

The Nytol herbal you can buy off the shelves is utter pish.... there is one that you can ask the pharmacist for which works. Its actually an old fashioned anti-histamine which will have the added benefit of helping regenerate your receptor sites if you've been using stimulants of any sort 

GABA - never heard of this but looks great. I'll take a trip to my local supplement shoppy tomorrow and see if I can't pick some up.

If you can't, try the sponsors on this site first and if no joy email [email protected] they sell it by mail order but its not listed on the site and isn't in stock 100% of the time, tell him I sent you 

Unless there's a good reason why I shouldn't stack all of these with a PH I'll prolly do all of them. If the Nytol gets me to sleep and the GABA/ZMA helps promote deep sleep I've cracked it!

No reason mate 

I'm trying to stay off stims whilst on cycle - saving these for PCT - but today I had two strong coffees and NOXPUMP before the gym. I needed the coffee just to get the energy to walk to the car! :sleeping: and it really helped. On Wednesday I spent 75% of my time resting between sets (sat on a treadmill and nearly fell asleep!) which is pathetic. Today I was all over the weights.

Thanks again for suggestions. :thumbup1:

No worries :thumbup1:


----------



## Mr Q (Jul 5, 2011)

Melatonin - Melanotan - got it. Thought I was just dyslexic! BTW, did you know that DNA is the National Dyslexics Association. :lol:

I've had a fair few anti-malarial drugs - Lariam is also good for off-the-scale lucid dreams! :wacko:

Cheers


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Mr Q said:


> Melatonin - Melanotan - got it. Thought I was just dyslexic!* BTW, did you know that DNA is the National Dyslexics Association.* :lol:
> 
> I've had a fair few anti-malarial drugs - Lariam is also good for off-the-scale lucid dreams! :wacko:
> 
> Cheers


Haha I like that!


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PURITANS-PRIDE-MELATONIN-10mg-60-CAPS-SHIPPED-UK-/220830536788?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item336a869454


----------



## Mr Q (Jul 5, 2011)

Dazzza said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PURITANS-PRIDE-MELATONIN-10mg-60-CAPS-SHIPPED-UK-/220830536788?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item336a869454


Thanks for this - ordered.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Dazzza said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PURITANS-PRIDE-MELATONIN-10mg-60-CAPS-SHIPPED-UK-/220830536788?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item336a869454


Good shout... quite a strong dose though 3mgs is usual though you do get 5mg tablets and some people take 2x the 3mg ones, so maybe half the tablets at first see how you get on


----------



## helicopter (Jun 21, 2007)

try endoamp max by primordial performace


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Growing Lad said:


> for anyone in the know, i think with excessive eca usage and no enough rest im suffereing from AF. are there any supps that can help reduce cortisol and adrenal fatigue?
> 
> thanks


If you think you have adrenal fatigue, you don't want to reduce cortisol further.

I would suggest looking at DHEA or pregnenolone if you feel it's serious, but from ECA usage you probably just need a rest.


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

Also heard the vit c should work mate


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

http://www.biovea.com/uk/category_dispatch.aspx?CID=7


----------



## PharmaSay (Jun 9, 2010)

I had adrenal problems following illnes and found biocare ad206 great dispite the seemingly basic ingredients, I did also have to stop all stim's for a while inc tea coffee chocolate.


----------

